# Kondensatormotor am Umrichter



## mariob (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte da mal ein Problem, also ich möchte eine Heizungspumpe Wechselstrom drehzahlstellen. Nun gibt es da zwei Wege, Schwingungspaketsteuerung oder eben Umrichterbetrieb. Beides bereitet mir ein wenig Bauchschmerzen, ich habe bis jetzt weder das eine noch das andere realisiert. Am technisch saubersten und auch von der Geräuschentwicklung im Heizungssystem wie wahrscheinlich auch von der Regelbarkeit ist (denke ich) die Umrichterlösung.
Wenn man aber nun von dem Umrichter nur zwei Phasen benutzt, sollte man erstmal Wicklungsüberwachung abschalten.
Nun die Fragen, wieweit herunter kann man regeln, kommt der Umrichterausgang mit der halbkapazitiven Last zurecht, gibt das irgendwo Probleme, auch hinsichtlich Parametrierung?
Ich gedenke irgendeinen alten Lenze einzusetzen, der hatte nicht viele Parameter, mein Problem ist das ich diese blöden Naßläuferpumpen nicht probehalber trocken probieren kann. Und irgendwie sollte der Schrapel zumindest laufen, nicht das ich hinterher wieder alles auseinanderfetzen muß.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MSB (22 Juni 2011)

Also am technisch saubersten ist eindeutig die Schwingungspacket-Steuerung.

Der Vorteil:
Du hast Null Aufwand, brauchst nur ein Nullspannungsschaltendes Halbleiterrelais,
welches du dann halt entsprechend taktest.

Umrichter und Kondensatormotor funktioniert imho sowieso nicht ohne Tod des Kondensators.

Zur Geräuschentwicklung:
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich im ganzen Haus dieses Umrichterpfeifen haben möchte ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

warum basteln?
Es gibt doch Pumpen, die mit einem Analogsignal gefahren werden können und ihre eigene Elektronik mitbringen



MfG


----------



## winnman (22 Juni 2011)

Noch 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Einbau einer Pumpe mit integriertem Umrichter.

2. Phasenanschnittsteuerung (geht aber nur in einem sehr begrenzten Verstellbereich)

Ich würde allen anderen Methoden 1. Vorziehen. 
Es geht hier vermutlich um Energieeinsparung und die entsprechend kleine Pumpe mit integriertem Umrichter ist meines Wissens nach die vom Wirkungsgrad fast nicht zu übertreffende Lösung.


----------



## mariob (22 Juni 2011)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten,
also das Schwingungspaketgeschucker habe ich hier mit einer Pumpe schon erlebt, die Flüssigkeitssäule schwingt derartig pervers, das hört man tatsächlich im ganzen Haus. Seither läuft die nur noch auf vollem Rohr, ist zwar Mist, aber in diesem Fall geht das schon. Fällt also möglichst aus.
Tja, der Hinweis mit der Zerstörung des Kondensators, das habe ich noch gar  nicht so gesehen, ich hatte da eher Angst um die Endstufe des Umrichters.
Pumpe mit integrierter Elektronik bestenfalls mit Schnittstelle für Drehzahl oder Fördermenge, die sind aber wahrscheinlich nicht bezahlbar.
Konkret geht es um eine Solaranlage, die mit variablen Volumenstrom arbeiten soll.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## det (22 Juni 2011)

Moin Moin,

mal ne blöde Frage. Motor mit Kondensator ist doch ein 3 Phasen Asy Motor oder  Sprich Kondensator raus, Stern oder Dreieckbrücken je nach Typenschild und Umrichterspannung legen und gut is. Und dann geht's auch mit FU. Das mit dem Kondi macht man doch nur um sich den Kraftanschluss zu sparen. Oder habe ich was vergessen?

Grüße Detlef


----------



## MSB (22 Juni 2011)

@det
Das stimmt so nicht ...
Ein Kondensatormotor 2 um 90° versetzte Wicklungen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondensatormotor

Das was du meinst ist die sog. Steinmetzschaltung, da wird zwar auch ein Kondensator "missbraucht",
ist vom Grundgedanken her dem Kondensatormotor auch nicht unähnlich, hat aber trotzdem nichts mit einem Kondensatormotor zu tun.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mariob (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ja und solchen Luxus wie Klemmbretter gibt es in dem billigen Heizungspumpenkram sowieso nicht, da muß man froh sein 3x1,5 drin klemmen zu können, so das hinterher der Deckel noch paßt.
Also, nochmal die Frage in die Runde, hat jemand sowas schonmal mit einen Einphasenmotor probiert und wielange ging das gut?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (22 Juni 2011)

... ich hab schon mal nen kleinen Lüftermotor über dessen Bauart ich mir nicht sicher war (fest verschlossen und nur 2dickere1dünnere Leitung kamen heraus mit Kondensator zwichen dünn und einer dicken) ohne Kondensator die 3Phasen eines kleinen Siemens-Umrichters gehängt. mit ca 20Hz lief er sicher an und bis ca 75Hz. Z.Z läuft er ständig mit 75Hz. Wenn du mit dem Strom vorsichtig bist kannst du deine Pumpe ja mal an einem Umrichter testen. Eine meiner Heizungspumpen läuft auch Schwingungspaketgesteuert. Geräusche macht sie dabei nicht. Alledings 30% Anlaufwert braucht sie zum Start. Wenn sie einmal läuft, kann es auch weniger werden. Die Regelung ist eine Weishaupt WRSOL2.0 . Bin fast 100% zufrieden damit.

Thomas


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe sowas schonmal "gebastelt", würde aber jedem davon Abraten!
Ich habe eine Baukreissäge mit 2kw 230V Kondensatormotor.
(Ein "echter" Kondensatormotor, keine Steinmetzschaltung!)
Erster versuch mit einem SEW Movitrac 31C015:
(Ick wees, eigentlich zu klein, aber die dinger können ja 1,5xIn)
Kondensator ausgebaut, die 3 Leitungen von dem Motor an den FU angeschlossen, Werkseinstellung, 230V Motorspannung.

Motor ruckelte beim hochlauf, lief bis ca 20 herz hoch, dann stieg der Umrichter wegen Überspannung Zwischenkreis aus. Ca. 2 Stunden an sämtlichen Parametern gedreht, keine Besserung.

Dann mal einen Größeren Movitrac 31C mit 7,5kw Nennstrom probiert.
Wieder angefangen mit Werkseinstellungen u.s.w.
Was ich dann rausgefunden habe:
Es spielt wohl bei Kondensatormotoren eine wesentliche rolle, wie die Wicklungen an den FU Angeschlossen werden, hier einfach mal sämtliche mögliche Anschlussarten Durchprobieren. Jetzt lief der Motor schonmal einigermassen "sauber" bis ca 35 Hz hoch, dann war schluss.
Nach weiteren "gefühlten" 10 Stunden "Parameterschrauben" hatte ich das ding dann soweit, dass es bis 50 Hz hochlief.
Unter Last beim Sägen sackte allerdings wieder die Drehzahl in den Keller.
Nach weiteren "gefühlten 10 Stunden Parameterschrauben" hatte ich das Konstrukt dann soweit, dass man damit Sägen konnte.

Falls Du den Parametersatz vom FU haben willst schreib ne P.N.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## OB21 (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo Mario,

schau mal bei Conrad, da gibts Umrichter für Kondensatormotoren.

http://www.conrad.biz/ce/de/product/197961/FREQUENZUMRICHTER-VD-037E


Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## mariob (23 Juni 2011)

Also,
zusammenfassend ist es erstmal grundsätzlich so das der Umrichterbetrieb mit allen drei Phasen (sofern man 3 Phasen bei einmal 90 Grad überhaupt sagen kann) ohne Kondensator angewendet wird. Hmm, ich wollte eigentlich die zwei Pumpenklemmen an den Umrichter tüdeln und gut ist. Das das mit dem unterschiedlichen Phasenwinkel zwischen Wicklung und Umrichterausgang bei Dreiphasenbetrieb problematisch ist ist klar. Danke für die Hinweise. Interessant ist weiterhin die Möglichkeit das die Maschine bis 75 Hz problemlos läuft. Bei diesen Frequenzen ist das Eisen ja eigentlich schon arg an der Grenze und dann dieser unortodoxe Betrieb.
Daher ist der Hinweis von OB21 mit dem Peter Electronic Umrichter ganz wertvoll, vielleicht rufe ich da morgen mal an. So richtig klar ist das auf den ersten Blick nicht ob dann der Kondensator raus muß oder nicht und selbst wenn der drin bleibt, wie sieht die Drehmomentkennlinie dann aus?
Gibt es da für diese Betriebsart spezielle Parameter im Parametersatz und was bewirken diese? Fragen über Fragen, nur um ein wenig Wasser zu bewegen....
Für Pumpenbetrieb sollte es sicherlich reichen, aber ich wüßte schon gern wo ich bin.
Trotzdem nochmal die Frage in die Runde, betreibt jemand sowas richtig zweiphasig, also mit Kondensator?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (23 Juni 2011)

Ich jedenfalls nicht. Der von Peter aber schon. 200€ sind aber auch ne Ecke Geld, die du erst wieder "reinpumpen" mußt wenn du nicht schon was passendes hast oder kostengünstig bekommst. Die konventionellen Heizungspumpen die ich kenne, haben 3 oder mehr Stufen, diesen Schalter könntest du in der Steuerung abbilden. Somit hättest du einen gewissen Stellbereich wenn du die Pumpe gut aussuchst. 

Thomas


----------



## mariob (23 Juni 2011)

Nee Thomas,
feste Stufen is nich, die Kollektoren haben eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Ein und Austritt in Abhängigkeit vom Volumenstrom. Gleichzeitig muß man die Dinger mit möglichst niedriger Vor - und Rücklauftemperatur betreiben, das der Ertrag möglichst hoch ist. Also muß man sich nahe am gewünschten Temperaturniveau bewegen. Eine stufige Regelung verbietet sich da.
Wie sich das für mich darstellt, werde ich wahrscheinlich die Pumpenelektrik erstmal fliegend aufbauen um zu sehen was passiert. Es ist eh der sekundäre Kreislauf, dieser muß fertig sein bevor die Kollektoren aufs Dach kommen, da kann man probieren ob und wie der Schrapel hält.
BTW, es gibt in den Peter Dingern ein "Anfahrprogramm", welches beim Start mit verringerter Drehzahl kurzzeitig mit erhöhtem Boost die erforderlichen Momente bereitstellen soll. Kann ich mir zwar so irgendwie nicht vorstellen, bei geringerer Frequenz ist ja auch der Stromfluß im Kondensator geringer, ob das eine höhere Spannung ausgleichen kann?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (23 Juni 2011)

Das die Effizienz eine solche Abhängigkeit hat ist mir klar. 
Die von Peter werden da schon Ahnung haben nen Motor zu betreiben. Eventuell kannst du dir das Ding ja mal bestellen, testen und wenn es nicht funzt greift das Fernabsatzgesetz ;-). Wurde mir letztens bei einer Siemensspeicherkarte für den Einmalgebrauch geraten.

Thomas


----------



## mariob (3 Juli 2011)

So,
also ich habe mir heute mal einen alten 220V Lenze aus der Ecke gezerrt, dazu eine alte, gebrauchte Heizungspumpe, diese geöffnet (die wird nie wieder dicht, ich weiß) und die Lagerstellen mit etwas Öl versehen. Das ganze dann wieder zusammengebaut, verdrahtet und mit Kondensator im Motor getestet. Die Pumpe läuft bis 13 Hz herunter, der Umrichter ist mit 2,2 KW zwar etwas oversized, die Pumpe hat was bei 100 W, aber zum Probieren langts. Von daher kann ich noch keine Aussage zu Strömen und Umrichterverhalten bei korrekter Dimensionierung sagen. Der Umrichter wurde in Werkskonfiguration betrieben, U und  V angeschlossen, der meckert nicht mal wegen Unsymmetrie oder Wicklungsunterbrechung, liegt aber wahrscheinlich noch in den Toleranzen. Modulationsgeräusche sind interessanterweise nahezu null.
Mal sehen, ich werde mir mal was für den Dauerbetrieb überlegen um zu sehen ob da irgendwas an die Grenzen kommt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## repök (3 Juli 2011)

*Lüfter in der Schützenhaller gehen da...*

Ich hab mal bei uns in der Schützenhalle drei "Miefquirle" an einen FU gebaut. also einfach je eine phase und n pro motor. die motorüberwachung habe ich ausgeschaltet und das ganze läuft nun schon ein paar jahre. Das ganze bewegt sich aber auch nur von 30-60 Hz.  

Bei Heizungen (und da dann bei solaranlagen) hab ich schon öfters mal eine PWM für sowas entdeckt. das wäre eventuell noch eine alternative.


----------

